# Location for server information



## Alkora (Jul 31, 2005)

http://furpawz.net/serverfund/

You can find the progress of the server funding at the above link.
It shows what we need in the server, how much is donated and how much we need.

I will be updating this thread and that page as i get more information.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Aug 4, 2005)

Location...I only came in here because I thought I saw something about lactation 



I'll keep an eye on it, though XD Thanks


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 4, 2005)

I said I would donate, and so I have


----------



## TORA (Aug 4, 2005)

46.94% there as of 9:50am PDT on 8/4... sounds good so far! ROWR.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> I said I would donate, and so I have


*kerching*. Thanks! 

http://furpawz.net/serverfund/
"We currently have $1066.64. We are 68.86% complete for funding for the new server!"

That increase from the previous update wasn't /all/ your's, was it?


----------



## Yonke Hyena (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, I see the light of FA slowly restoring.

^^; I seriously hope it comes (and stays) back.


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 8, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> starlite528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah! It was a big chunk though. (okay, it was $350).  I have too much money to spend on stuff.  If it's not at 100% by the 15th, I'll fill it up on the 15th.


----------



## Donamer (Aug 8, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Nah! It was a big chunk though. (okay, it was $350).  I have too much money to spend on stuff.  If it's not at 100% by the 15th, I'll fill it up on the 15th.



Wow, lucky you, I don't even have enough to live where I'm at o_o. I think I might donate if I could muster it...but I can't


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 8, 2005)

Donamer said:
			
		

> starlite528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only  a bit lucky.  Lucky that I don't have to pay for food, rent, electricity, gas, transportation, taxes, etc.
Unlucky that I'm stuck here in Egypt since January and until January (BTW the Sharm-el sheikh  bomb definatly woke my ass up!)


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 8, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Only  a bit lucky.  Lucky that I don't have to pay for food, rent, electricity, gas, transportation, taxes, etc.
> Unlucky that I'm stuck here in Egypt since January and until January (BTW the Sharm-el sheikh  bomb definatly woke my ass up!)



In the service?

Heh heh, and I read that as _"... I don't have to pay for food, rent, electricity, gas, *teleportation*..." and I literally pulled a "WTF!"_


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 8, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> In the service?
> 
> Heh heh, and I read that as _"... I don't have to pay for food, rent, electricity, gas, *teleportation*..." and I literally pulled a "WTF!"_




In the service?
Yeah, Army.  This is my first deployment, and it is actually pretty nice here.  We have our own personal beach, and the Egyptians really badly want this peice of land back because it's exteremly high value.  The land right between the two resort towns of Sharm and Naama bay.

Teleportation, LMFAO!!!:lol:


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 8, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> In the service?
> Yeah, Army.  This is my first deployment, and it is actually pretty nice here.  We have our own personal beach, and the Egyptians really badly want this peice of land back because it's exteremly high value.  The land right between the two resort towns of Sharm and Naama bay.:



Ahh, that's cool.  I spent quite a number of years in Germany (five years in Augsburg/Gablingen Kaserne and four at Mannheim AB). Government contractors though. I've been a military brat all my life. =P


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 8, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Ahh, that's cool.  I spent quite a number of years in Germany (five years in Augsburg/Gablingen Kaserne and four at Mannheim AB). Government contractors though. I've been a military brat all my life. =P



All the worker drones here are Egyptians hired by the civ contractors here (HNSI, if you've ever heard of them).


----------



## Daddyfox (Aug 10, 2005)

So how soon after the funding goal is met will FA come back online, and everything is back to business as normal?


----------



## Keffria (Aug 11, 2005)

Will be donating next month O.O had to put aside a large chunk of change to take my Neice Horseback riding in the mountains for her 13th b-day... I wanted it to be special, but that leaves me almost broke *laughs* I'll be with the next round.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd donate to FA again, but right now I don't have the money too...

Great job you guys!  It's almost full!


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 11, 2005)

I would donate but with paypal not working via credit cards I am not able to at the moment. I hate using western union or money orders. On one auction payment they nearly doubled the cost for me to send it that way. I will donate once paypal works. 

Not this month I am on vapours


----------



## eorpheus (Aug 13, 2005)

Are you working towards this goal only with donations, or are you using other means of funding as well?


----------



## narrtin (Aug 13, 2005)

*Another $30 to the cause*

He's a little bit of cash to help out. Keep up the hard work, guys. I can't wait to see the new FA! ^_^


----------



## PunkTiger (Aug 16, 2005)

Save some of that overage for the first month's bandwidth usage. (Goes without saying, really.) 8)

Also, the mass influx that will happen when the server goes live will really put it to the test. *grabs some popcorn* Good luck!


----------

